# Rub brands



## crich2112 (May 28, 2021)

Looking for some good rub brands for my pork shoulders/butts. Any recommendations out there people like to get their hands on??


----------



## 912smoker (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga ! I like Meat Church and Kosmo's Q which can be found at a lot of Ace Hardware stores. Or if you're adventurous, there's some formulas mentioned in the forum to make yourself ! Good luck in you quest for flavor.
Keith


----------



## crich2112 (May 28, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Welcome from SE Ga ! I like Meat Church and Kosmo's Q which can be found at a lot of Ace Hardware stores. Or if you're adventurous, there's some formulas mentioned in the forum to make yourself ! Good luck in you quest for flavor.
> Keith
> [/
> Appreciate  the inout have a ace hardware right near me gonna I’ve it a check tomorrow now!


----------



## Buttah Butts (May 28, 2021)

Meat church makes a great variety of rubs


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from SC, Ill 3rd Meat Church. Love the Holy Voodoo, if you like some cajun heat.

There are a lot folks on here that make their own. Start with equal parts of salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder aka SPOG. I like to add a bit of chipotle powder also. So if you do 2 tablespoons of each of the above, do 1 tablespoon of chipotle powder.


----------



## crich2112 (May 28, 2021)

Buttah Butts said:


> Meat church makes a great variety of rubs


Thanks for the input bud


----------



## crich2112 (May 28, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Welcome from SC, Ill 3rd Meat Church. Love the Holy Voodoo, if you like some cajun heat.


Yea Cajun always comes out tasting pretty good!


----------



## DougE (May 28, 2021)

I bought Jeff's rub recipe when I first joined SMF and still use it quite a bit. I like that it isn't loaded down with salt like a lot of the commercially available rubs, so you can really pack it on without worrying about food turning out too salty.


----------



## Buckeye02 (May 28, 2021)

Melissa Cookston has a really good recipe for a porkbutt rub.


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2021)

Welcome, sucklebusters has some great rubs  and can find some at Rural King and probably a bunch of other places


----------



## maplenut (May 28, 2021)

I am a fan of Kosmo's Dirty Bird Rub. They also have a few others to pick from too.


----------



## Brewandque (May 28, 2021)

Malcolm Reed has some nice rubs (killer hogs). The AP rub is my favorite. I've done briskets with nothing but that and they've turned out great.


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2021)

Any of the McCormick rubs are good, the smokehouse maple is great with pork, also the Weber rubs are good, not sure I have had many bad other than a few off branded trials lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

Brewandque said:


> Malcolm Reed has some nice rubs (killer hogs). The AP rub is my favorite....


I prefer to concoct my own to help cut back on the salt and sugar, but I've been known to get lackadaisical or may be out of a key ingredient(s), so I keep this in my cabinet for those days.


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2021)

I second Jeff's rubs they are very good just the way they come but if you want to make something a bit different they are a great base to get started.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 29, 2021)

I purchased Jeff’s rub recipe and modified it to what me and my family like. Over the years the $10 or whatever it costed for the recipe has saved me a lot of money in purchasing pre made rubs. It’s easy to make your own. And honestly before I used a modified version of his, on my ribs I would just rub them with brown sugar. That is the base  for most pork rubs


----------



## Apparition (May 29, 2021)

Plowboys Yardbird


----------

